#   >   >   >    .

## Natali-vesna

:6: !
     ,   ,   .

----------


## Natali-vesna

-   ((  -   ?

----------


## 55

.

----------


## Natali-vesna

,  🌺.

----------


## Natali-vesna

http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=c74up-sgld
 .
:  
    2011
 : 
 : -
: , ,  .     ,  ,    . : https://changeonelife.ru/videoprofil...kaya-oblast-3/
  : 
 : 5-  
    :        
    :   ""     
  :    
    2018-04-13

.     ,       ,      ))). 
 ,      ,      )  , ,  ). 
,      -      ?    ?   ,  ?).
  .    . .
,  ,   .

----------


## Natali-vesna

.   . 
   ,    ,      .      -     ,  ,       :1: .
  , ,  ,      . 

  

 .
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=c6yj5-c4zl
:  
    2013
 : 
 : 
: , , , ,     .
  : , 
 : 4-  
    :    
    :   ""     
  :    
    2018-06-29

 .
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=c6yj5-cbb5
 : c6yj5-cbb5
:  
    2011
 : 
 : -
: , , , , 
  : , 
 : 2-  
    :    
    :   ""     
  :    
    2018-06-29

 .
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=c6yj5-byo1
:  
    2007
 : 
 : 
: , , 
  : , 
 : 2-  
    :    
    :   ""     
  :    
    2018-06-29

16  2019.
  , ,  .

----------


## Natali-vesna

, ,  ,  .
   ,     ,       - ? ?   ?!
      ... ,   (!)       !!!
, , ,    ? 
   ,   , ,   . 
 , ,    -   ,    , .


http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=c6yj5-9ohs
 .
:  
    2014
 : 
 : 
:  ,   , , .       .    ,     . : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD0SyttjXeE, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7IUKyffaS0

  : , 
 : 4-  
    :       
    :   ""     
  :    
    2018-04

----------


## Natali-vesna

, ,    /        .
     ,     . 
      ,   ,    ,     .
              .

----------


## Obitatel_Interneta

!    :1: 
, ,

----------


## Natali-vesna

, , ,  ,          .
 ,    ,       .

----------

